# Looking for bandmembers in toronto/ york region



## Zeplp (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum section, but here goes...

I'm a 22 yr old guitarist who's looking for some people to jam with in the GTA/york region with over the summer (looking for a bassist, drummer, singer). I'm looking to do mostly Led zeppelin covers, and if I can find the right members, I will definitly consider a full out tribute band. 
I don't mind simply jamming or doing gigs here and there if they come our way, however, I'm a university student so come September, that will be my main priority. I'm looking for responsible musicians, aged around 19-25 who just want to have fun and play music. 

Let me know if you're interested, you could also reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Zeplp said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right forum section, but here goes...
> 
> I'm a 22 yr old guitarist who's looking for some people to jam with in the GTA/york region with over the summer (looking for a bassist, drummer, singer). I'm looking to do mostly Led zeppelin covers, and if I can find the right members, I will definitly consider a full out tribute band.
> I don't mind simply jamming or doing gigs here and there if they come our way, however, I'm a university student so come September, that will be my main priority. I'm looking for responsible musicians, aged around 19-25 who just want to have fun and play music.
> ...


Funny you should mention Zep covers. My son just did 2 Zep songs for his drum recital (The Ocean, D'yer Mak'er) and I learned both on bass to play with him while he learned them. Our ages are far apart though; he's 10, I'm 46....:smile:


----------

